# WW2Aircraft.Net T-Shirt??? Yea or Nay...



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2007)

Kinda popped into my head the other day.... I been lookin a bit and goofin around some, and came up with somethin to start with....

*If anyone has a prior experience or a relative etc etc, PLEASE speak up....*

As my initial inquiry was kinda basic, the cost would be around 25.00 dollars per shirt, rough figure....

We can try and get some better ideas, but heres my weak attempt just to give an idea...

First things first tho.... We need to get an idea as to how much interest is involved in this.... We're probably looking at ordering over 100 shirts, so we're talking over 1,000 dollars, so the commitment has GOT to be there....

Chime in with ideas/*ADVICE* or anything else....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe we can have the famous "Best Bomber of WW2" poll printed on the back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2007)

We could do a poll on the back, but please no not the Best Bomber one...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

What site did you use for the design of the shirt. I do like the When in Doubt part... 

Well as you know Les, I am interested in it as we discussed in the admin thread. I think though that some things still have to be hammered about if we were to do this among the admin.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2007)

Yea, but we have to see if there is enough support to warrant all the work involved....

Here is the site... Kinda basic, but they have an 800 number so, if things look like they will pan out, Ill call ema nd get more details...
Custom T-shirts, Custom T-shirt - DesignAShirt.com


----------



## mkloby (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd get one - I can always use another t-shirt. The picture on the back is kinda huge though, in my opinion. Actually, what I think makes it look kind of poor in the picture above is the cropped white square background surrounding the rounds... if the square can be taken out, I think it'd look much better.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2007)

Its so basic it almost made me not post the pics lol.... It was just something to get the discussion started... We can definatly do something different, and I like the Poll option....

The pic idea is more expensive and I dont have the talent to make it a reality like some others here... The Minen idea just popped in my melon and I used it...

Maybe use one of the following???
Greatest Fighter Pilot...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/greatest-fighter-pilot-wwii-finalized-1397.html
Best Piston Engined Fighter...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/best-piston-engined-fighter-ever-7415.html
Best Dogfighter...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/greatest-fighter-pilot-wwii-finalized-1397.html

Comments suggestions are needed...


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

like your last suggestions Les. best piston job would be good as long as there is a Ta 152H ......... ~ thumbs up


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a thought...

I thought alot of the siggy sayings are pretty good. maybe a pic with a Mods or member's saying along with it. Like Syscom3's, Adler's, etc... kinds keeps it specific to this site.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2007)

You have to be careful with copyrighted photos when using them to make shirts, even as a not for profit venture. That can get pretty nuts. I like the idea, but I was thinking of a small picture on the front with the website address and a larger graphic type depiction on the back. Similar to the way the banner is.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats what I started out trying to accomplish, but unfortunately, my designing skills weren't up to the task....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2007)

I know there are a couple of guys here that do some great graphic artist type work. Perhaps one of them using some public domain images might be a cool thing.


----------



## trackend (Apr 30, 2007)

How about starting a thread containing pictures taken or graphics produced by the guys with a cp waiver from them then the copyright won't be a problem a vote at the end will choose the design


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2007)

That's a good idea, Lee.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont like it, the back pic is ok, but im sure you guys can be a little more creative then that


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

If you read the posts he said that was not what the T-shirt was supposed to look like. It was just to get peoples ideas rolling...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 30, 2007)

Please make sure it is a quality shirt. "Hanes Beefy T" are the best.
It sucks to order a shirt with a cool design only to find out it it's made cheap.

A non-white shirt would be prefered


----------



## Eighthaf (May 1, 2007)

I'd buy one. 

I have some minimal experience doing this sort of thing, too. I drew something, took it downtown to some folks who knew what to do, and had shirts made. The time and place were about twenty years ago, in Korea; but a recent canvas for another project here in town turned up closely similar results. 

That is, you don't necessarily have to buy these things in quantity. The more you do the happier your local purveyor will be, but at that you can find folks who will do very limited runs (10 or less, depending on the size of the purveyor), for a reasonable per-shirt price.

Are you accepting submissions for designs?


Eighth


----------



## trackend (May 1, 2007)

I know some shopping mall firms will transfer just one image for you so as a cheap alternative it is possible to post a high res image then everyone can down load it and have their own shirts done with the same logo on and you could add your own handle to boot (just a thought)


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2007)

All designs will be considered....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 9, 2008)

Okay, I know I'm chiming in a year late, but wuz wondering if anything ever came of this? I'd love another T-shirt (especially since my caffeine-molecule shirt got a hole and became my new yard-work shirt)!!!!!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 9, 2008)

i agree i reckon it's a good idea


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2008)

Will it have any of the lassies from the "Breaking News" thread...?


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

For you...the one in the green T-shirt drinking a Schlitz.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 11, 2008)

Nothing has come of this.... I think we'd have to place an order for over 50 shirts to make this affordable, and I dont have the funds to go out on a limb like that....

If, however, someone wants to take the reigns on this one and run with it, go for it....


----------



## A4K (May 21, 2008)

If anyone's serious about the idea, what about a Plain shirt with the web address on the front and all regular user's names on the back? 
Would be cool to be able to do one with everyones avatars/sigs on it, too, but that would cost a bomb...


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2008)

Thorlifter made that great sympathy card that could be a template. just an idea.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'd have to update it since many people have changed their siggy's, including me.

Oh, I'd buy one, maybe two if the cost got down a little.


----------



## Trebor (May 21, 2008)

ah, I'm not too keen on the design on the shirt, I think the shirt should have an aircraft on the front and the logo on the back.

I, personally would like to have mine custom made. the picture in my sig along with the text like on the back, and the Flying Eightballs symbol on the front 8D


----------



## jakejakesnake (May 23, 2008)

Hey,
I'm only nOOb here, but I love WW2 technology Aircraft and nose art if there is anything you need help with just ask.


----------



## Njaco (May 23, 2008)

Is there going to be a remake of "Escape From New York"?


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Chris.. 

Don't mind him Jake, he just needs his daily ration of dog biscuits and methylated spirits and he'll be fine... (welcome to the forum too, by the way!)

Back to the shirt thing, it was TL's card with the siggys that gave me my idea - I reckon it'd look really good, if it's not too pricey...


----------



## eddie_brunette (May 28, 2008)

i'll buy 2


----------



## Kruska (May 29, 2008)

Well I happend to be based in China, and I do have some very good contacts to textile industry.

Don't worry not everything from China is crab. 100% cotton plus print would cost around 5-10$. As a Polo Shirt with zipp cost's would be around 10-15$. That would be the costs for even a single one - *plus freight costs*

I would go along with 2 Polo Shirts and the present ww2 logo looks fine to me. So please let me know.

Regards
Kruska


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2008)

One thing that no one has at this point is permission from the site owner, Horse, to even do this. He is a very busy guy who pokes in once in a while. But before we could do this, IF we can, it is best from a legal perspective to get Horse to okay it.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2008)

Will he take a Ferrari, Aston Martin or something like that as a bribe you think?


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

I don't think he wants your Matchbox collection, Lucky. Nice idea but you can keep them.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2008)

Pfffft, fu*k that sh!t... 

I'll take ur wonderful vintage collection of die cast Matchbox Cars Lucky....


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2008)

Did a quick pic as an idea.


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Would love one with my name on it, love seeing my own name on stuff. He he he...

Great idea and would love to buy some.


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2008)

I like it Chris, but would maybe reverse it - net logo across the front, and avatars/ sigs across the back, or avs/ sigs across the front without the writing? That format would look good on a black t-shirt I reckon.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 30, 2008)

I love that Njaco!!!!! Good idea.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 30, 2008)

Great stuff NJ, looks good!


----------



## Desert Fox (May 30, 2008)

Just an idea, it might be too complicated and expensive but I thought I'd throw it out there just in case:

How about made-to-order personalized shirts, for instance order a shirt that has your avatar and display name on it, plus the ww2aircraft.net address?


----------



## c4willy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys
Definitely count me in! I'd put a pic on both sides..... something in a similar vein to the back.... But what?? I'd go for something German but that is where my modeling preferences lay!


----------



## c4willy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys
Oppppssss that'll teach me teach me for not reading all the posts!! Njaco killer look fella !! Let's do it!

Chris


----------



## gunbunny417 (Sep 1, 2008)

i like the back,but.... the front looks like you only came up with one thing,sorry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool Idea! I'd buy one


----------



## Amsel (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the back design. Maybe a sillouette of a spitfire on the front .


----------



## Njaco (Sep 2, 2008)

We have to ask Horse and I'm sure the mods and admins will be doing that. Just tossin ideas.


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

first, im not artist its just to pass my idea to the artists of the forum:


----------



## JugBR (Sep 3, 2008)

in front the picture of luftwaffe os usaf, or raf, or japanese, or russian, etc... aces.

in back the logo of his air force and the address of the forum.

i know that luftwaffe logo that i draw sux, god i wish know to draw, but i dont. im sure you guys could make a better looking over that idea.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2008)

IMO, I don't think you could do a specific plane as there are too many to choose from and too many people wouldn't get the one they want. It would have to be something more general.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 5, 2008)

the idea of sig lines is good. another magazine/forum here in aus did that, and it looked great. It's a 4x4 thing, so they had sayings like "Get dirty online" and "If you get stuck, you're not trying hard enough" (I tried finding a picture of it, but I can't.)

I think the Luftwaffe symbol may be seen the wrong way by many of the general public.

What about a vote on the best piece of Nose art and reproduce the winner? And of course, have the web address on there too..... Maybe a generic fighter silhouette on the front left breast too?

EDIT: Knocked this up.....


----------



## JugBR (Sep 5, 2008)

Crunch said:


> the idea of sig lines is good. another magazine/forum here in aus did that, and it looked great. It's a 4x4 thing, so they had sayings like "Get dirty online" and "If you get stuck, you're not trying hard enough" (I tried finding a picture of it, but I can't.)
> 
> *I think the Luftwaffe symbol may be seen the wrong way by many of the general public.
> *
> ...



dont see why, because the luftwaffe cross is used by the germans in their air force until today...


----------



## Crunch (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, fair call. I'm just giving a very broadened outsider's view. But I do agree with you on that.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 6, 2008)

JugBR said:


> dont see why, because the luftwaffe cross is used by the germans in their air force until today...



In the US, any WW2 german insignia still has a negative connotation. Skin heads, prison gangs, outlaw bikers and racists have taken the symbol as their own. 

The luft cross is not a good idea in the states
... unless you are a neo-nazi on parole that rides a Harley chopper to the tattoo shop to get more tats of German crosses.



I do like the idea of using a design done in a nose art fashion...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2008)

Maybe we should put your siggy ion a T-shirt. It'll definitely draw attention


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> In the US, any WW2 german insignia still has a negative connotation. Skin heads, prison gangs, outlaw bikers and racists have taken the symbol as their own.
> 
> The luft cross is not a good idea in the states
> ... unless you are a neo-nazi on parole that rides a Harley chopper to the tattoo shop to get more tats of German crosses.
> ...



iv heard that bikers uses iron cross and german helmets because that "fashion" started with the "rockers" of the 50´s in england.

also the skinhead movement in its origins have nothing with racism or nazi ideologies, nazi skins appeared later, influenceated by a band called "blood honour", the nazi skins are called "boneheads" by obvious reasons. such a jerks...

i would like to honour the german pilots because as you see in the movies and in the documentarys, they havent the fair recognize for their battles and their victories. its not about political ideology but honour their skills, their tactics their weapons and also their victories.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 6, 2008)

I think if there's a T-shirt it should be as generic as possible. You won't satisfy everyone for starters, so you might as well do your best.

You can't pick a faction or individual pilot, you can almost not even choose a plane, as everyone has their favourite! You can put it to a vote, but then you still will have unhappy campers. At least a vote would be a put up or shut up scenario.

I'll chuck in ideas as they come to me, but ultimately, admin will have to say "This is it", and if you don't like it, then don't offer interest. If all goes well, you might see a second design come in in a few months time...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 6, 2008)

its better that the design of t-shirt must honor all the pilots of germany, ussr, usa, japan, uk and their planes.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

Good idea, Crunch about the nose art but like you said I don't think its generic enough.

I did see a T-shirt this weekend that had a very similar print like our sig names only it was in B/W, they were on the back (it was sponsors for a Walk-A-Thon or something) with a single logo on the front. I thought B/W - while not as colorful - would probably keep costs down. Although Cosimo's new sig probably should be hidden behind the pocket!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 13, 2008)

This is what I was thinking. Maybe keep it black&white to cut down on cost. Don't know about the pics but maybe just names. I dunno......


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty cool Njaco


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## JugBR (Sep 14, 2008)

i think its the idea that everybody will agree most, so its the idea that should be followed. and a nice idea btw.


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Im thinkin COME TO THE DARKSIDE

WE HAVE COOKIES

WW2AIRCRAFT .NET



AND YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE GIFTED .......


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2008)

oohhhhhhhhhhh, I like that Njaco!!!!! I would like color more though, but I understand about the cost.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 14, 2008)

hay why isn't my name on there i got to be the biggest pain on the site and my name isn't on the shirt


----------



## Crunch (Sep 15, 2008)

It shouldn't be usernames, just planes, shows, events etc. What happens to the people that join after the shirts are printed and want their name on it too?

IMO if you want your name on it, take it to a screenprinter and get it on there.

Also, for a general member of the public, seeing "pbfoot" "comiso90" and "Thorlfter" make no sense and would do little to draw someone to the site.

PS: they were just random names I picked, not picking on anyone


----------



## wesleyp47 (Oct 9, 2008)

"JUST AIRPLANES, SHOWS, EVENTS, ETC. "..YEAH DITTO>>>>


----------



## blkstne (Oct 12, 2008)

JugBR said:


> iv heard that bikers uses iron cross and german helmets because that "fashion" started with the "rockers" of the 50´s in england.
> 
> also the skinhead movement in its origins have nothing with racism or nazi ideologies, nazi skins appeared later, influenceated by a band called "blood honour", the nazi skins are called "boneheads" by obvious reasons. such a jerks...
> 
> i would like to honour the german pilots because as you see in the movies and in the documentarys, they havent the fair recognize for their battles and their victories. its not about political ideology but honour their skills, their tactics their weapons and also their victories.




Well said
The shirts *Should* represent *all* aircraft/pilots of *all* countries.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2008)

JugBR said:


> dont see why, because the luftwaffe cross is used by the germans in their air force until today...



No its not, the cross is different.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 12, 2008)

> Also, for a general member of the public, seeing "pbfoot" "comiso90" and "Thorlfter" make no sense and would do little to draw someone to the site.



understood. It was just a thought. 



> hay why isn't my name on there i got to be the biggest pain on the site and my name isn't on the shirt



Yours is on a special Barbie Doll comemorative T-shirt!


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the ideal and i would say planes, and events, or names , im easy and would buy it no matter, you could always have 2 versions and let the guys pic what ever one they wanted and then give the final count too the screen printer for what ever type. my girlfriend does alot of t shirt ordering for her company , i could get some ideals from her. if you would like .


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 28, 2008)

Trying to add too much information on a t-shirt will never work. You cant make every one happy and you'll end up with a mess.

Who gives a rats ass what the nationality of the aircraft is? If you care then you are not a warbird fan, you are a nationalistic twerp.

I chose the corsair, not because Im American but because it looks cool.



choose one good design and make it happen... This color may not print well on a t-shirt but the elements are sound.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree Cosimo, that is a real sharp siggy/nameplate/whatever. I really like that.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 29, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Its so basic it almost made me not post the pics lol.... It was just something to get the discussion started... We can definatly do something different, and I like the Poll option....
> 
> The pic idea is more expensive and I dont have the talent to make it a reality like some others here... The Minen idea just popped in my melon and I used it...
> 
> ...


Well first off i'd get a shirt for sure. I like the idea of the best dogfighter (no Werner Voss in there though  )I was actually just thinking of maybe just putting our websites banner on the back? Or just hold some kind of competition for the best shirt design. im going to go to the drwing board tonight (Too sleepy from Fall Out Boy concert last night) and i'll see if i can make something a reality. Im thinking black or a white shirt and then have like the pictures and words in like the opposite color so its like black and white and it looks simple and clean


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 29, 2008)

yea thats cool, no matter what i would buy one, pround too be a member !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2008)

By last count, there would be 90 shirts ordered. This would get expensive to do.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> By last count, there would be 90 shirts ordered. This would get expensive to do.



Exactly... a wise man once said:

_"Trying to add too much information on a t-shirt will never work. You cant make every one happy and you'll end up with a mess."
_

Creativity by committee is a huge mistake. Have a contest.. choose the one best design ... simple...

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2008)

Keep the shirt simple guys....

Either a Poll on the back with maybe a pic of the winner of said poll at the top or just a single pic with a saying/logo.... Something simple... 

Ive been a part of 2 t shirts froma different board many moons ago, one had a poll and one was after 9-11 and had a saying on the back about taking the gloves off....

White tshirt would be favored as it would fade the least after 30 something washes... Shirt with pic would fade drastically whereas one with just text would last alot longer.....


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 4, 2008)

well we know how much Primus is into this, he wants 3 shirts so we gotta make them good


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

i might want to get one


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it would be a great idea and I am more than certain I would order one!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a suggestion...

Every year I go to the States for a Warbird holiday, I normally print off a few designs of my own and iron them on plain old Tshirts. This costs me about £10.00 for the A4 size iron on sheets (normally around 10 to 15 sheets a pack) and you can get specific iron-ons for both white and coloured shirts. These iron-on sheets are readily available in most countries and are probably available in other sizes apart from A4. And all you need is a computer...duh !...and a standard colour printer !

My suggestion is that with all the artisitic dudes on this forum, that we create a 'design depository' where designs that are cleared by those in power are offered for download and then its up to the downloader to get the design he / she likes and iron it on thier own shirts. 

Plus marks are no delay in getting the chosen design...and the designs could / would be updated regularly...and the only cost is the iron on transfer sheets. When it starts getting tatty, you have an old t-shirt for whatever, and you simply look at the download pics on offer and do another one. And perhaps more importantly, no-one gets stung with the cost of the original order from a manufacturer and all the associated hassle of getting everyones payment by what ever method, so no-one ends up out of pocket.

Phoooweeee...who wants iron-ons, they dont last !. Well actually, yes they do, some of mine are now 3 years old plus and admitidly the colours are fading a bit, but for what it cost me, I'm not complaining, and if I really needed a new looking one, I'd just print off and get ironing again.

And you can do your signature block with the left overs and iron that on the front as well...great for forum meets !

Another option could be that instead of a site T-Shirt, how about a baseball hat ?. I have one from another forum I belong to and even tho's its embroidered, it was still cheap....you have that added bonus that normally with nowadays, one size fits all with that adjustable band at the back.

I'll do one ...T-shirt !...this weekend and post up some pics for you guys to look at. And dont worry, it wont be worn in public so no worries about copyright etc as I'll use my own pics. this will be purely for a 'test'


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2009)

interesting!


----------



## fly boy (Feb 26, 2009)

thats a good idea


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 26, 2009)

U got me excited.... Cant wait to see what u come up with......


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 26, 2009)

Great idea GeeDee. I had thought about that but I didn't think Horse would be too keen on people using his logo/site name/etc without his knowledge and/or control.


----------



## Geedee (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry for delay guys...my main pc is still T*ts up. Aiming to get it sorted this weekend (need a new motherboard so might end up getting a faster processor as well !) if I can get the parts I need at a reasonable price, then I can sort out the graphics and print and iron.

I'm still struggling with my laptop at the moment, so not posting much.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 5, 2009)

People frequenting the siggy section saw these already. But looking at them, I thought something like this (or an enhanced version) could be a nice subject for the t-shirt. What do you think. Could be any plane of course as you can see in my siggy:


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2009)

Never thought of that Marcel. That would make a great T-Shirt!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, it would !!! Great idea, Marcel !!!

Charles


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 5, 2009)

Great idea, but sooner or later, the whole website design is gonna change, making that idea obsolete....

What we really need is someone with a connection to the silk screening business... That and some extra cash to front the production of x # of shirts.....


----------



## mkloby (Apr 5, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Great idea, but sooner or later, the whole website design is gonna change, making that idea obsolete....
> 
> What we really need is someone with a connection to the silk screening business... That and some extra cash to front the production of x # of shirts.....



I know a guy that printed some shirts for me for my last unit. He did not charge an up front screen charge, and didn't have a set minimum order either. He should be able to get any type of t-shirt or material you would like. I had V-22 PT t-shirts made from wicking material w/ front/back printing in one color. I could probably get pics of the shirts and and send you guys his contact info. He's a good dude, although sometimes slow w/ response time. PM me if you would like more info.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 13, 2009)

I still like this one the best. Very eye-catching.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Great idea, but sooner or later, the whole website design is gonna change, making that idea obsolete....
> 
> What we really need is someone with a connection to the silk screening business... That and some extra cash to front the production of x # of shirts.....



I believe my friends wife works at a printing shop. I will have to ask him when her returns from vacation.


----------



## sabrina (May 22, 2009)

I would definitely buy one if there was a properly fitting female version. I know, picky, picky..and more expensive. Most T-shirts fit like an average four-person tent. Make a nice sexy little women's T-shirt and I'll be the first in line.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2009)

I'll buy a couple of the regular shirts


----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2009)

sabrina said:


> I would definitely buy one if there was a properly fitting female version. I know, picky, picky..and more expensive. Most T-shirts fit like an average four-person tent. Make a nice sexy little women's T-shirt and I'll be the first in line.



Only if we get to see modelling shots!


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2009)

sabrina said:


> I would definitely buy one if there was a properly fitting female version. I know, picky, picky..and more expensive. Most T-shirts fit like an average four-person tent. Make a nice sexy little women's T-shirt and I'll be the first in line.



Nah, wouldn't fit me


----------



## sabrina (May 22, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Only if we get to see modelling shots!


I guess I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the shirts would be a good idea 8) If you were meeting someone else at an airshow or another event it would be easy to identify them


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 24, 2009)

I got it!

Perfect!!!



.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL. I love it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2009)

LMAO Comiso!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah we seriously need David to get this fixed...


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 25, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah we seriously need David to get this fixed...



Lets make him a shirt and send it to him..




.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 25, 2009)

that's fricken awesome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2009)

I really don't notice the "Clean Blue Yonder" up there anymore...but it would be cool to get our logo back up.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe a best siggy judged by the Moderators and whoever wins has the siggy on the shirt but says ww2aircraft.net ? Idea


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Dan,

I like the shirt, yellow, back and the ww2aircraft.net on the front. 

T-shirt Designs, T-shirt Design - DesignAShirt.com

If the link doesn't work, instead of 2007 how about this picture? Cut down to size of course. It takes about 3 minutes to load. (the link)


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a sweatshirt that has outline sketches of various WWII aircraft on it . I mean all over it. It's cool. It says WWII Warbirds on the front. It's a blue sweatshirt with a few clods on it and the only color pic on it is a 3D frontal view of a B-17. If nothing is in the works I could take a pic of it and send it to hear. Could check whoever made the shirt would be willing to do shirts for the site.


Just a suggestion.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I already said this. But I think its a good ideal, I dont get here often but its one of my best sites for research, any Ideal on a t shirt I would like so lets get the ball rolling on this. I want too wear it for thanks giving and a tie and drink beer and eat turkey!!!!!!! YAHOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

joy17782 said:


> I think I already said this. But I think its a good ideal, I dont get here often but its one of my best sites for research, any Ideal on a t shirt I would like so lets get the ball rolling on this. I want too wear it for thanks giving and a tie and drink beer and eat turkey!!!!!!! YAHOO!!!!!!!!



Me too, minus the tie, Thanksgiving, beer and turkey. I can't stand the last two things. 
I'd be glad to buy two tees, providing that we manage to come up with a nice all-round-themed design - I know for sure that wearing a t-shirt with a german WW2 plane on it alone will cause me lots of trouble here in Denmark, since we were occupied by the germans back then. 
And feelings about that is still running high when the issue is debated. 
I can't say I blame my countrymen, though. There's still many people alive, who lost their grandparents or parents to the Gestapo or other german forces, so it's still quite controversial here, and my bet is that it'll also be quite controversial in other countries, depending on the country's situation during WW2, of course.
I think that would be worth considering, when it comes to the design of the t-shirt.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

I understand the feelings about different people , but if we don,t put the swastkia on the plane would most people know the differance between the plane types? maybe . but i think since were about ww2 warbirds here then we should stay too are site ,s fourm and thats war birds of ww2 and not the countrys policies during war !!!!!! Turkey and beer make you a sleepy drunk, so you dont have too put up with peskie relatives !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

joy17782 said:


> I understand the feelings about different people , but if we don,t put the swastkia on the plane would most people know the differance between the plane types? maybe . but i think since were about ww2 warbirds here then we should stay too are site ,s fourm and thats war birds of ww2 and not the countrys policies during war !!!!!! Turkey and beer make you a sleepy drunk, so you dont have too put up with peskie relatives !!!!!!!!!!



Please get me right: I _don't_ mind that there's a german WW2 plane on the t-shirt, as long as it isn't _just _that plane _alone_.
The german planes were definitely a part of WW2 and as such belongs on the shirt in my eyes, but I know for sure that at best, it'll invite a lot of heated debate and arguing, and at worst, invite troublemakers to beat someone up, who wears anything that has any kind of Nazi related symbols on it, if it's a t-shirt with _just _a german plane on it _alone_.

My idea is basically to use _more _aircraft, for example a Spitfire, a Mustang and a Bf-109 together, as those planes are probably some of the most famous of WW2 - or a couple of bombers, yet another _example_: A Lancaster and a Ju-88 together.

And about the various countries' policies in WW2:
Almost no matter which country you are in, there's bound to be _someone _who'll have a relative who died or suffered or in other ways were affected by WW2. There's no getting around that.

*My point is:*
A t-shirt with a german WW2 plane on it as a _*single *_motif is _bound _to arouse feelings, _because _so many were affected by WW2 - and most of the time it's _not _the positive kind of feelings.
And _that's_ what I worry a bit about.


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought there would be alot of different planes on it not just a german one, I would like too see all the types or the popular ones on it , sorry about the mix up on my part , but yea your right no swastikas, people tend too get pissed when they see someone wearing them


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 27, 2009)

joy17782 said:


> I thought there would be alot of different planes on it not just a german one, I would like too see all the types or the popular ones on it , sorry about the mix up on my part , but yea your right no swastikas, people tend too get pissed when they see someone wearing them



's okay, you get the point. 
I don't mind at all if there's a swastika on the german plane, that was part of the plane's uniform at the time - as long as there's other planes on the t-shirt as well, like for example a Spitfire, a Mustang, a Bf-109 and a Zero - or something.
I'd _love _to have a Bf-109 tee, as I think that it was a great fighter aircraft of it's time - but I also know that it would probably get my teeth kicked in wearing it, by some ignorant who can't tell the difference between someone who's historically interested (- me), and the politically extreme right wing. (- not me).


----------



## joy17782 (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea I wear my german helment when I ride my harley, and when i take it off i still have my airborne hair cut witch is very short on top no hair on the sides and I get bad looks , but my grandpa gave me that thing in the 80s, he got it in the war so now i wear it out of pride but most people just don,t get it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope the helmet is not an original. If it is you are destroying a perfectly good piece of history...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 27, 2009)

Well I'm just saying a profile of ANY plane would be cool! The site says the people making the shirt will remove the white around the plane.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with Biker babe - we have to be careful since this is a World forum and some images may not be recieved well in some countries. I own a T-shirt with the Afrika Korps emblem over the pocket. Nothing else. And the small swastika within the palm tree had me answer some tense questions.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes I understand. I just posted that as like a general idea that any planes profile under the ww2aircraft T-shirt would be cool. 

Thanks!


----------



## German Ace (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

Why not something a litle bit more representative of the nations involved instead of the individual aircraft?

There's not enough T-Shirt material to have one aircraft representing each nation, let alone decide which one it would be.

Before I post my suggestion, I want to let folks know that I did this based on the national insignias that were in use at the start of the war (ca. 1940-41). This includes Canada's, which was approved in 1924, but didn't see widespread use until late in the conflict. I have assembled them in no real particular order. I just pulled insignias from my chart that I use for my aircraft skins, and applied them on the fly.

If this were the design to be adopted, I am sure that insignia placement would then be decided, arranged accordingly and made official by the powers-that-be. 

This is placed on the back of a long-sleeve T (I like long-sleeve Ts - hence the example - but it can be any T folks decide on), perhaps a smaller version of the graphic or just the text *WW2AIRCRAFT.NET* could be printed on the front, like over a pocket or left breast.

And if the many colors make it too expensive, it doesn't look half-bad in gray-scale, either


----------



## snafud1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yhat's not bad GG.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

I knew I was forgetting something...I just realized I missed the Polish insignia...

I can fix that easily enough.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2009)

Dam Dave, that looks pretty sharp!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great Dave! I really like it 


Nothing related just a cool website with WWII shirts.

http://www.soldierandwar.com/


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice GG!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2009)

comiso90 said:


> Lets make him a shirt and send it to him..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the answer. Truly embarrassing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I added Poland to the logo this evening.

I think that pretty much covers them all, now!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

If I had the final decision, I'd say I want that for the shirt, but I don't so Great job GG


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 1, 2009)

If its to include all participants, I think the only ones you are missing are Brazil, Mexico, Noway, Greece, and Denmark 

What's the one to the left of China?

This would make an awesome shirt!


----------



## DBII (Sep 3, 2009)

For what it is worth, I like the design. I will commit to buying at lease 2.

DBII


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 3, 2009)

Glad everyone's liking the design so far...the national insignias kind of make sense and are alot easier to get all of them in one spot instead of one or two aircraft.

VB, the Mexican's P-47s in the PTO used a late U.S.A.A.F. insignia, with the red/white/green splash on thier tail...not sure how to represent them otherwise. I can try and see what all insignias were in service in 1940-41 for the other ones you mentioned. And the insignia next to the Chinese insignia is the South African insignia. I have seen that used as well as standard RAF insignias for thierMTO aircraft. I've also seen a roundel that has an orange springbok in the center, much like the Canadian Maple Leaf and the "Roo" of the RAAF, but I think that was either late war or post war maybe?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 3, 2009)

That's the one! I do recall it now.

Count me in for a couple as well!


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think the wings on those P-47s (Mexican) were red white and green triangles. I happen to have those decals somewhere. Will try to find them this weekend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 4, 2009)

You know, you're right...the 201st did have their national insignia on the starboard wing upper. Not sure why I forgot that. I don't recall if they had the insignia on the lower side, but here's a photo of a P-47 of the 201st in the PTO, and you can make out part of the Mexican insignia.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 4, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> If its to include all participants, I think the only ones you are missing are Brazil, Mexico, Noway, Greece, and Denmark
> What's the one to the left of China?
> This would make an awesome shirt!



Denmark's insignia on plane wings during that period of time were a red circle with a white inner circle, so that's pretty simple.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 4, 2009)

and Norway ? i sure wont buy any if my country is not present..hehe

allthough most of the war we flew under british flag ( as Norway was occupied ) but they had norwegian stripes on the spinner and a small splittflag ( like the danish above ) but our flag was always present on the side of the cockpit ( on spits and stuff )
like seen here on the last surviving Northrop N3PB 

but that is a cool shirt..


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2009)

Like what you have come up with Dave , might even go for two!


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 6, 2009)

GG awesome pic of the 201st P-47. I had never seen that one before.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet design! And nobody gets to feel like their favorite plane was left out! 

Maybe rearrange so that Axis insignia are all together, and Allied insignia? Heh. Allies on top, of course...we won!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

If money is good.... 2 for myself..... long and and short sleeve.... I'm a bada** aren't I?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 9, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Sweet design! And nobody gets to feel like their favorite plane was left out!
> 
> Maybe rearrange so that Axis insignia are all together, and Allied insignia? Heh. Allies on top, of course...we won!


I tried to balance the allies and the axis with the original design...

I need to get in and revise the design a little, but so far, I thinkthis might be what we're looking for.

And the cool thing is, if we can get this done before next spring, everyone can wear 'em to thier local airshows next season


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm sure they'll be finalized by then, if there's no one whose stubborn


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> I'm sure they'll be finalized by then, if there's no one whose stubborn



Stubborn on this site???? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MacArther (Sep 11, 2009)

Dunno if its already been mentioned, but once these things start being sold, could one of the sellers give me a PayPal account to pay to? I would love to wear one of these shirts!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 12, 2009)

I was gonna ask for an address to send a check to.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 12, 2009)

And I've only got a limited MasterCard, so a bank account number will be more than welcome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

Address to send money too!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok...I had some time to sit down and add a few nations that had been suggested.

It's not easy juggling all the insignias around!

We still have to see what the mods think about the design, and as an idea, we could check with Clave and see how he goes about getting his designs printed on T-Shirts for his store.

Anyway, here's the latest design, and there is what looks to be "bleeding" on some of the colors. This is because I've made a smaller sized sample image to post here...and I'm too lazy to fix this sample!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks good GG!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 12, 2009)

I like it Dave, and the idea about utilizing Clave's "Store" for getting it in motion....

As an addition, on the front we could do a small black outline shot of a specific fighter and the ww2aircraft.net name under it.... We could put together a Poll to see which aircraft steals the nipple show....


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 12, 2009)

My bud, well done. That is most excellent and it represents all involved.. You have outdone yourself this time bud..

the bearded on approves.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys!

And look...makes a great sig!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2009)

Nicely done Dave!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 13, 2009)

It's very hard to take something with that many objects and not have it look cluttered when you are done.
Very nice job GG. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think this'll look great when it's printed up!



wheelsup_cavu said:


> It's very hard to take something with that many objects and not have it look cluttered when you are done.
> Very nice job GG.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Like I said, the small versions I've posted here don't look nearly as nice as the actual (printable) image.

This is a .jpg of the actual image:
(note that there is still a little color bleeding on this .jpg, especially around the Japanese roundel)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 13, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Thanks guys, I think this'll look great when it's printed up!
> 
> 
> Like I said, the small versions I've posted here don't look nearly as nice as the actual (printable) image.
> ...



I can't see it but my monitor is fairly old.


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

_Beautiful _work!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2009)

Really good work GG!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 14, 2009)

...and the Swedes!?  Excellent work mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...and the Swedes!?  Excellent work mate!


Yeah...how 'bout them Swedes!


----------



## DBII (Sep 17, 2009)

I clicked the sig...8). Is the shirt going into production?

DBII


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2009)

DBII said:


> I clicked the sig...8). Is the shirt going into production?
> 
> DBII


No production as of yet. But any news regarding the shirt will be posted here!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 20, 2009)

Way to go Dave!!!


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going to have a go at this....


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

I would like to know what is missing/needs changing before I begin..


----------



## MacArther (Sep 21, 2009)

> ...and the Swedes!



In the words of a plaque my dad got for my mom when they were dating 
"You can always tell a Swede, but you can't tell them much"


On a more on-topic note....I WANTS A SHIRT AND HAVE $$$!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2009)

I think the Italians are missing Clave (at least looking at Dave's one).

Might be useful: Roundels of the World - Homepage


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

Italy is 4th line down 1st one - it's the square version, but I have the round one too...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

I want a shirt too and have the money!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2009)

Clave said:


> Italy is 4th line down 1st one - it's the square version, but I have the round one too...



OK, no worries then. Looking forward to what you come up with.


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

First attempt - I missed a few for the sake of balance, but only ones like Iraq, so should not matter..

Anyhow, views on this one:


----------



## Clave (Sep 21, 2009)

I tried a quick mock-up, but not 100% sure of the scale...


----------



## MacArther (Sep 21, 2009)

It looks so prettiful!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 21, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## Clave (Sep 22, 2009)

T-shirt is done, I make $5, and will discuss arrangements re: donating to site finance or something later...

It's here in my Heraldry section: Custom - Clavework Heraldry - Printfection.com

I can change it need be, but it is a tad painful to do as there are 17 products..


----------



## Marcel (Sep 22, 2009)

Clave said:


> First attempt - I missed a few for the sake of balance, but only ones like Iraq, so should not matter..
> 
> Anyhow, views on this one:



I would say get rid of the swastica as there already is a german cross. The swastica is to controversial and unnecessary.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 22, 2009)

I want the hoodie


----------



## Clave (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going with the anti-swastika view now.

Changes for approval this time:

Finland swastika replaced with roundel

Latvia swastika removed, replaced with Iraq roundel

I'll change the actual shirt when there's been a bit of yes/no feedback


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice, I like it. 
But I got to admit that I like GrauGeist's design better - it doesn't take up nearly as much space on the shirt, and to me GG's design looks better overall.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 23, 2009)

I like the font in Clive's, with GG's layout.


----------



## Clave (Sep 23, 2009)

More compact you say?


----------



## DBII (Sep 23, 2009)

WOW!!!! much better

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 23, 2009)

With DB much better!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 23, 2009)

My first thought is that it reminds me of a Christmas wreath.
Not sure if that's good or bad.


Wheels


----------



## Clave (Sep 24, 2009)

I will move stuff around to leave less gap in the middle I think...


----------



## Pong (Sep 25, 2009)

Great work Clave!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 14, 2009)

Clave,

I just placed my order for a couple shirts. Thanks for your work and I look forward to getting them.


----------



## Clave (Oct 15, 2009)

I saw that come through, and thank you. All things are appreciated in these times.


----------



## DBII (Oct 15, 2009)

I did not know the shirts were ready for purchase. I just ordered two. I hope to wear one at Wings Over Houston on 31 Oct. I will post a picture of it in front of a bird. Clave what plane would like in the background? I was thinking a thread of us wearing the shirts at fly ins, airshows, and museums around the world.

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm still hoping to be at Wings over Houston DB. If I do go, I'll try to meet up with ya.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm still hoping to be at Wings over Houston DB. If I do go, I'll try to meet up with ya.


See, now if both you guys were wearing the WW2AC shirts, you could find each other faster!

Yet another reason why a WW2AC t-shirt is an airshow must-have!


----------



## DBII (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be easy to spot, old bald fat man with a camera and sunglasses 

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2009)

So lets check this link and see if it goes to the correct page...

test:

WW2 Aircraft.Net - Clavework Heraldry - Printfection.com


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2009)

Messed with it some and there are color options which really make this a great idea.... Heres a link for a Moroon one....

WW2 Aircraft.Net T-Shirt - WW2 Aircraft.Net - Clavework Heraldry - Printfection.com


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn, for a 2XL Colored shirt its $30.00.........

Ugh...

The shirt looks great tho...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey Clave, any way of making the Logo on the back and on the top right breast pocket area just the name of our Site??


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2009)

Ooohh, yeah. That would look cool. Clave, if you can do that for my order, that would be great!!!

Otherwise, no biggy


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW! I think I got another xmas item(s) to tell the family about. AND SIZES FOR US FAT BOYS! Awesome!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 17, 2009)

Just ordered mine. Clave, you need a link to your Printfection/Claveworks site so we can order warbird shirts too!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

I like Les's idea of having the logo on the back with the site name on the front.
I don't smoke but I still like pocketed T-shirts better.
I wonder how much more it would cost to make it a pocketed T-shirt ?


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 18, 2009)

You're right. I like Dan's suggestion too. A nice pocketed golf-type shirt. But when they become thenormal shirt, this prototype will be valuable! I'm getting mine now!


----------



## Clave (Oct 19, 2009)

I can do the site/front logo/back just leave it with me...

And thanks to everyone!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2009)

Your Awesome Clave!!!! Thanks


----------



## Clave (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, let's test the pocket - I have made it square and more 'pocket-shaped'


----------



## Clave (Oct 19, 2009)

And the new 'back' design - with the logo removed and roundels filling in the space:


----------



## Clave (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, I have just been in the design side and you can have a pocket design even if there is no actual pocket on the shirt.

It's $3 more for front and back printing btw, so not too horrible...

Pocket:


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2009)

Getting closer Clave....

How tough would it be to add an aircraft side profile under/over the front pocket logo???

Also, I like the idea of the back logo still having the ww2aircraft.net banner in the middle of it.... Either comin or going, the sites addy is visible....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2009)

And one thing I just noticed Clave, and it could be a biggie, or not, is that the sites address is ww2aircraft.net not wwIIaircraft.net...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 19, 2009)

My preference would be to have the image that is on post #186 of this thread on the back of the shirt.

Since you already have a ton of airplane profiles designed, could you use a profile of the buyers choice on the front "pocket" with ww2aircraft.net below it? Or is that too much work per order?


----------



## DBII (Oct 21, 2009)

I just recd and email announcing my shirts have been shipped. Looks like I will be able to wear one at the airshow on the 31st. With all of the changes, I will be wearing the prototype. What plane for the offical shirt photo? I guess the Wildcat is out of the question. 

DBII


----------



## Clave (Oct 21, 2009)

Right, I have thought and thought, and hopefully come up with something:

I propose 4 main types (with variations later) See attached drawings

1: Circle Front/No Back

2: Oblong Front/No Back

3: Data Plate Front/Circle Back

4: Pocket Front/Circle Back

The Data Plate and Pocket fronts I have shown with a Spitfire for now, but I'm prepared to do a number of already drawn aircraft, so I'll take requests/suggestions etc.

I have change WWII to WW2 as discussed, and also the colour is better I think, so let's see how this works...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 21, 2009)

Loooookin good!


----------



## Clave (Oct 21, 2009)

Rough mock-ups of the new ideas:


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2009)

Now thats what Im talkin about Clave....

Now, heres where I think improvement can be made:

The front shots that have the name and profile, change the ww2aircraft.net to a smaller size and make it just one line as opposed to the 3 u have currently.... Doesnt need to be that large if the back has the large emblem on it.... 

Would also put the smaller text under the profile and slightly closer to the bottom of the plane....

And if possible, remove the green box from the fronts and just have the text, possibly black or something that will show up on a white shirt.... I wouldnt get a white one and the greenish colored box would not look right with a off colored shirt I think....


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2009)

Well crud. I just got both my shirts I ordered and they have the wrong website on them. Crap crap crap.

I love the new design of the lower left pic on #221 if its on the back and if Les' idea on #222 is on the front pocket.


----------



## Clave (Oct 22, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Well crud. I just got both my shirts I ordered and they have the wrong website on them. Crap crap crap.
> 
> I love the new design of the lower left pic on #221 if its on the back and if Les' idea on #222 is on the front pocket.



Sorry about that, I never realised that this would go on for so long


----------



## Clave (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to try these once more

1: Circle Front/Back


----------



## Clave (Oct 22, 2009)

2 Oblong Front/Back:


----------



## Clave (Oct 22, 2009)

3. Text/Aircraft Front:


----------



## Clave (Oct 22, 2009)

4. Pocket:


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2009)

Hell yea Clave, now thats lookin right on....


----------



## MacArther (Oct 22, 2009)

They're sooooo prettiful!!!


----------



## DBII (Oct 22, 2009)

I like #1 and 2 with the box around the text better, the text gets lost in the image. #3 and 4 looks sharp. 

DBII


----------



## Clave (Oct 23, 2009)

OK, I propose that the circle and oblong will be on the back:


----------



## Clave (Oct 23, 2009)

These are the proposed front choices:


----------



## Clave (Oct 23, 2009)

More:


----------



## Clave (Oct 23, 2009)

Last 4:


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2009)

That is a great variety Clave.


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 23, 2009)

I love the Thunderbolt! Gonna have to order a couple.


----------



## DBII (Oct 23, 2009)

those birds are hot. 

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 23, 2009)

Sexy! LOL

I want some! Just need money now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2009)

I thought for sure u've done a Corsair before Clave, am I mistaken???

If so, do u think u might be able to add one in there, for alot of fellas, its their favorite crate...


----------



## Clave (Oct 23, 2009)

Both versions of the Bf-109 are done (circle back and square back)

More coming soon 

Custom - Clavework Heraldry - Printfection.com

Edit: F4U done now

NB: The first one of each pair will always be the 'circle back' and the 2nd one the 'oblong or square back'


----------



## Clave (Oct 23, 2009)

Fw-190 A5 done
Fw-190 D9 done
Hurricane done
Ki-61 done


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 23, 2009)

Phenominal Clave, keep the options comin...


----------



## Clave (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks! 

Me-262 done
MiG-3 done
P-40E done


----------



## Clave (Oct 24, 2009)

P-47D done
P-51D done
Spitfire done
Typhoon done

That's all of them for now...

I'll take requests for a few more from my site: Aircraft Profiles


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 24, 2009)

Good news for anyone buying a shirt......

The company that does the printing, Printfection, has a no-haggle return policy. There was an issue with mine and Clave helped me get in touch with them and it was no-questions-asked. They send you a UPS label to return the merchandise and once they receive it, you get your refund.

Here is the problem.....I had ordered two shirts. With the fantastic work Clave has done using our suggestions, now I want to order 6 or 7 shirts! Thor needs more money!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2009)

Dont we all Thor, dont we all.....

A few more requests, huh Clave???


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

So we just order shirts, what is with the requesting thing?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2009)

The aircraft profiles available for the shirts Harrison.... There are currently 13 different profiles available for the front of the shirt....

He's asking for a few more....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Dan! Clear it up! There should be a PZL.24

I have my eye on the P-40E


----------



## snafud1 (Oct 24, 2009)

How about a Hellcat and Marauder.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 24, 2009)

Just ordered three T's. Stupendous work Clave and Dan. Thank you!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2009)

Dont thank me, this is all on Clave....


----------



## Clave (Oct 24, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Just ordered three T's. Stupendous work Clave and Dan. Thank you!!!



Notification just came through - much appreciated, thank you! 8)

As for Hellcats, Marauders, and PZLs - well that's a matter of time... so I can't promise too much at this stage - but hey, there's a few others to choose from, so if you want a Defiant, Ki-84, Spitfire Mk VI, or a P-39,etc. etc. that can be done almost instantly...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2009)

Current profiles available:
Bf109E-4
Corsair
Fw190A-5
Fw190D-9
Hurricane
Ki-61
Me262
Mig-3
P-40E
P-47D
P-51D
Spitfire Mk VIII
Hawker Typhoon

Goin through some of ur work Clave, and the ones Im linking to are really _REALLY_ *GREAT* profiles that should be included, and even replace the options that u currently have for model type....

Frickin awesome camo job...





Another one....




Dahl's Blue13




Erichs' Cousin Siegfrieds' kite....




How can u not love this night fighter....




Put this one on a Military Green shirt, damn... Thats a definate order from me...




Hauptmann Weiss' Black10 of III./JG54, one of the victims of Black Friday...




Hurricane IID with them huge cannon???? Awesome....


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2009)

Not a problem at all Clave! I just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. Once I get a bit more money the P-40 is all mine


----------



## joy17782 (Oct 25, 2009)

ok guys were is the link too get a t shirt , I just cant seem too find it . thanks


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2009)

Try this Joy

Custom - Clavework Heraldry - Printfection.com


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2009)

[email protected], should have waited before ordering!! Now I have the prototype. I'm gonna wait a little before ordering one of these great new ones!!

Fantastic Clave!!


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Production continues and orders come in too - thanks guys! 8)

Bf-109F2 Front/Circle back done (Camo no 1)
Bf-109F2 Front/Square back done (Camo no 1)
Bf-109F2 Front/Circle back done (Camo no 2)
Bf-109F2 Front/Square back done (Camo no 2)


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Fw-190A7 Front/Circle back done
Fw-190A7 Front/Square back done
Fw-190A8 Front/Circle back done
Fw-190A8 Front/Square back done


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice work Master Clave!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2009)

Hell yea...


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks! 

Fw-190A9 Front/Circle back done
Fw-190A9 Front/Square back done


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Fw-190D9 Front/Circle back (camo 1) done
Fw-190D9 Front/Square back (camo 1) done
Fw-190D9 Front/Circle back (camo 2) done
Fw-190D9 Front/Square back (camo 2) done


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> [email protected], should have waited before ordering!! Now I have the prototype. I'm gonna wait a little before ordering one of these great new ones!!
> 
> Fantastic Clave!!



Cheers! 

I think you should consider this... there are virtually none of those shirts anywhere in the world, and now that they are not for sale any more, they are now officially rare...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 25, 2009)

I Know!!!!


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Hurricane tank-buster

Hurricane Front/Circle back done
Hurricane Front/Square back done

My Special Bonus Pick 1

D520 Front/Circle back done
D520 Front/Square back done


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the extra work Clave....

Now we need an "Official" Thread for our newly constructed WW2AIRCRAFT.NET shirts.....


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

No problem, and I just have a couple more bonus picks, and then I'm done...

He-162 Front/Circle back done
He-162 Front/Square back done

IAR80 Front/Circle back done
IAR80 Front/Square back done


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> [email protected], should have waited before ordering!! Now I have the prototype. I'm gonna wait a little before ordering one of these great new ones!!





Clave said:


> I think you should consider this... there are virtually none of those shirts anywhere in the world, and now that they are not for sale any more, they are now officially rare...



True, but the problem with mine is they said wwIIaircraft.net instead of ww2aircraft.net. I'm so happy the printer is allowing me to return them! With the wrong website, they might as well have said www.sears.com! hahahahaha.

I'm really excited about my next order, which instead of 2 shirts, might be 4 or 5 shirts. 

Thanks again for your work on this Clave!


----------



## Clave (Oct 25, 2009)

Ah, cool, it's been fun 

I will still take one or two more suggestions if wanted, but it's a pretty good range now I think...?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 25, 2009)

WOW Clave, you've really outdone yourself sir!


----------



## DBII (Oct 26, 2009)

Any chance of a B-25 or will this be a figther squadron? Wonderful art work. Only 4 days and a wake for the next airshow.

DBII


----------



## Clave (Oct 26, 2009)

There's always a chance... never say never, but I have only drawn two bombers so far, and that's a pretty slow rate of production... 

All I can say is that I will definitely be able to do anything from my home page straight away: Clavework Graphics and other things are are 'maybe'....


----------



## Njaco (Oct 29, 2009)

Came home from work and found a package by my door. The T-shirt!!!

Like THor said, its got the "WWIIaircraft" instead but you know what....

I don't care!! Its great and I will soon order the new ones Clave created. I'm lovin' this!!!


----------



## DBII (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope mine comes in today, airshow is Saturday. I am happy to get the prototype. There are to many planes to choose from. I have my eye on one of the Bf 109's

DBII


----------



## Clave (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2009)

Just ordered 2 more.


----------



## DBII (Nov 1, 2009)

Shirts did not make it before the airshow. I had fun anyway. I wanted to talk a lady into modeling it in front of an airplane. Next time. I am still looking forward to getting the shirts.

DBII


----------



## Clave (Nov 2, 2009)

Mixed fortunes on delivery then...

We have a postal strike in the UK right now... 

I'm going to repeat my offer of more different aircraft on the front, your choice from here: Clavework Graphics


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2009)

Whoa.....

How did this happen??? 10 extra bucks to change the color of the shirt???? I dont have that kinda money right now for either one dammit.... Even the plain white in 2XL is 31 bucks.... I dont think I even own a shirt that costs that much...

Is there any way we can get the cost of the Plain Jane T-Shirt lowered in some way Clave???


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2009)

My shirts showed up today Clave!!!! YOU ARE THE MAN!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, the colored shirts do jump in price. I know Clave said he only makes $5 on each shirt so I sure can't hold that against him. 

Maybe he could shop around for a different printer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, the colored shirts do jump in price. I know Clave said he only makes $5 on each shirt so I sure can't hold that against him. He deserves more than that for all his work

Maybe he could shop around for a different printer.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

Thor, Matt is gonna be gunning fer ya! 

Prices are alittle odd. The first shirt ordered was the first style in the exact green that Dan has posted - for the price of $31

When I went to order the new style with the darker colors, they were $19.99 with a $4 shipping.

Same shirt but different price.

Clave, do you know who is making these - are they different companies? Maybe thats why the dif?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Thor, Matt is gonna be gunning fer ya!



WHAT DID I DO??????


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

Double post!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, Matt is the Jedi Master of the double post. I'm just a mere Padawan.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

May the Post be with you!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 3, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> Whoa.....
> 
> How did this happen??? 10 extra bucks to change the color of the shirt???? I dont have that kinda money right now for either one dammit.... Even the plain white in 2XL is 31 bucks.... I dont think I even own a shirt that costs that much...
> 
> Is there any way we can get the cost of the Plain Jane T-Shirt lowered in some way Clave???



Love the idea but $40 bucks for a shirt is pricey... I wonder where the price breaks for quantity are?


----------



## Clave (Nov 5, 2009)

There's something odd there... I will take a look at it, but as far as I know, I have only put $5 on each one and there is now way that they should come out at $30... anyway, I am back from my little trip now so I will do some checking on this asap...


----------



## Clave (Nov 5, 2009)

OK, a quick look shows these factors are to be accounted for - which I have no control over btw:

Standard white t-shirt is $19.99 this is printed _one_ side only

Standard white t-shirt with both sides printed is $22.99 so it costs $3 to have the front-and-back thing going on.

It also costs more for colour (which I did not realise as I have only ever bought white ones) (another $2)

Then there are size penalties for 2XL 3XL 4XL and 5XL ($3, $4, $5, $6) (which again I didn't realise)

So... hmm... if you want the cheapest option, then it needs to be single-sided print (which I will be happy to put up there) in white, and not too large a fit...

I will compare this (printfection) with cafepress and report back what they surcharge for colours and sizes - the design on theirs does no cover such a large area, but it may be worth investigating...


----------



## Clave (Nov 5, 2009)

Well it looks like cafepress do the same surcharging thing for colour/two-sided/larger sizes - that's the way of it annoyingly enough... 

I will put up a 'plain jane' shirt shortly (just the circle of roundels on the front or back only) which should come out at $19.99...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2009)

You got me curious now Clave. I'm hoping the shirts I just ordered at $19.99 per will have both sides printed. That is what I thought I was ordering with the darker color.

I also noticed that the lighter colors, the printing appeared washed as opposed to the crisp printing of the darker shirts. I thought that was why the price difference.


----------



## DBII (Nov 6, 2009)

I will be checking my PO Box for the shirts soon. I cannot wait to see them.

DBII


----------



## DBII (Nov 11, 2009)

Is the post still on strike? No signs of the t-shirts. Must be lost in the Bermuda triangle 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2009)

took about 2 weeks for my first shirt DB


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't under stand. They only charged me 16.99 per shirt with a 5.00 shipping and handling fee per shirt.


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2009)

I shot an email to the company to check the staus of my order. I got a response today, they wanted to verify my address. Everything was correct. I wanted to share the signature block from their email 

Have a wonderful day,
Rachel 
*Customer Love Team*,

hhhmmm, any comments from Lucky 13?

DBII


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 12, 2009)

hahaha.  

Customer Love Team my butt.... 

Maybe she just likes you Dave and added that


----------



## Njaco (Nov 14, 2009)

East Coast discount!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2009)

Why can't I find the images you show here on your website?

I'm not sure how the mod's will feel about your advertising, as it's usually not allowed. But we will see if it sticks.......


----------



## Tom Excel Shirts (Nov 16, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Why can't I find the images you show here on your website?



Tom, I've deleted the previous post. We don't allow advertisements here. Contact any of the Mods or Admins if you have any questions.


----------



## DBII (Nov 16, 2009)

I like Clave's work better. The Customer Love Team has offered to ship another set to me. 

DBII


----------



## MacArther (Nov 17, 2009)

> *DBII said:* I like Clave's work better.


Yes, ALL HAIL CLAVE! ALL HAIL CLAVE!


----------



## Clave (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks friends - you know I will always be around long after the usurpers have gone...


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes Clave, you are the master. I do really like his B-17 and B-24 shirts. No reason why I can't order from both!!!!


----------



## sabrina (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm....I really like the vintage look of the Excel pics above.


----------



## DBII (Nov 20, 2009)

I could see Excel's pictures as a metal sign in the game room. It would go well with the WWI Armour sign I have. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2009)

Just got my shirts! Both sides printed. Cost was $45.47 total for both shirts. Don't know how or why it cost so much for everybody else.


----------



## Clave (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't understand the pricing, but I know it's not my doing - I have stuck rigidly to my fixed amount each time... I can only guess that the penalties are imposed for colours and sizes as discussed before... unless it's postage...?

Anyhow, on with the show and I have the VF-84 Phantom done by request - with circle or square back as before:

Custom - Clavework Heraldry - Printfection.com


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Clave, I'm sure this is nothing on your end. The shirts are fantastic! But that company keeps changing prices for some reason.


----------



## DBII (Nov 23, 2009)

I am thinking about using to company to make shirts for my second job. I was reading the section that explains how the shirts are made. Normaly the image is scaned and placed on the shirt. If the same method is used on the dark colored shirts, you get the image on a white square in the middle of the shirt. The printing method used so there is not the white background cost more to use.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree DB. The lighter colored shirts when I was looking to buy were priced at $14.99 while the darker were $19.99 with the shipping. I don't understand how Les got charged almost $40.00!


----------



## Clave (Nov 24, 2009)

You are correct - the file I send to Printfection is a PNG format with transparent background, there is no white in it:


----------



## Njaco (Nov 24, 2009)

I voted for 1 in the poll and ordered 3! Go figure!!

Clave, they are the best, fantastic!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 24, 2009)

U can see how the pricing came out from the 2 screen shots I did....

30 bucks for white 2 sided 2XL, 40 for colored....


----------



## snafud1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Clave said:


> You are correct - the file I send to Printfection is a PNG format with transparent background, there is no white in it:



That just don't seem right. (The two just don't go together.) But cool.


----------



## DBII (Dec 14, 2009)

I had a surprise in the PO Box Friday. Yes, the shirts that I ordered back in Oct has arrived. I now have two collector's addition t-shirts showing WWII aircraft.net. 

DBII


----------



## arupny (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll try to fiddle with mine...sorry its so big...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

That makes no sense...what exactly are you trying to say?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

He's a spammer.... look at the sig.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

I just gave him some time off. Those threads and that post were all wrong.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Well were starting to see more and more of them... well I've noticed.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought he was lost at first but when I went to those sites - spam.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

One time it was a site.... and when you went to X out it went through a song word by word and then finally let you X out...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

Just to give an idea of the shirts.

Clave, these are awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2009)

They look great, bout time we got a shot of someone wearin one...


----------



## DBII (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, I received replacement shirts for the was that were lost in the mail! We need a thread to shots with the tshirts and aircraft. 

DBII


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 23, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Just to give an idea of the shirts.
> 
> Clave, these are awesome!!!!!!!



Thanks for the look see Njaco. 


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, lets see who will be the first to get a pic wearing their shirt next to or in a warbird!


----------



## Clave (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice! - even though I say it myself... 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 31, 2009)

The screenprinted shirts are nice, but when I made my logo concept, I had thought about getting it emroidered on a pocket Polo...I just haven't had time to really pursue it until recently.

So with the help of a local embroidery shop, I now have two samples of the logo. The logo will be positioned over the pocket and the three shirt colors that will really make this logo "pop" are gray, khaki and a green that looks close to a RLM70 green. (shown are the gray and khaki samples, of course)

Since these were test runs, there's a little fine tuning to be done, including a couple color corrections.

As this progresses, I'll keep everyone posted with details


----------



## DBII (Dec 31, 2009)

That would be great for a hat.

DBII


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen the Alphastrike.com t-shirts?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2010)

Actually, that's alphastrikestore.com, and yes I've seen them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

Nicely done Dave!


----------



## Redbeard (Jan 9, 2010)

I've seen these samples in person and can tell you that they look great. A polo shirt would set it off very nice and would also look great on a hat or jacket. But that is just one mans opinion.

p.s. I'm right, you know I am.............hahahahaha


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2010)

How are the shirt sales going? 

DBII


----------



## Clave (Jan 12, 2010)

Slowly now...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2010)

Clave, I am trying to pick out a shirt design that is available to members. can you post what we would be ordering? Anything with an allied aircraft? price to me in Australia? cheers, Bill


----------



## razor1uk (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it still possible to get a T-shirt? 
I haven't been through every single page to find current links and design... 

I'd like the black or RLM70-ish T with the national insignia's on it, and the on the rear 'When in doubt... Minengeschoß' (or Minengeshoss). I live in B'ham UK...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, how do I get hold of one of these badass t-shirts?


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2011)

The logo looks really nice for sure, but there is one observation though... If Allied markings are suppose to be above the inscription and Axis beneath it, then Royal Yugoslav roundel should be above the inscription among the Allies don't you think...?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 18, 2011)

That compilation of Axis and Allied markings were representative of the involved nations as of 1941...I know as time progressed, a number of nations switched sides or ceased to exist as a sovereign entity (even if temporarily)


----------



## imalko (Sep 19, 2011)

And in 1941 Kingdom of Yugoslavia was on Allied side, hence the Axis invasion and subsequent dissolution of the country in April of that year.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2011)

Yugoslavia had signed a Tripartite pact, actually. As it happens, Hitler decided to ignore it and invade Yugoslavia anyway, much like he did with just about everyone else.


----------



## imalko (Sep 19, 2011)

GrauGeist said:


> Yugoslavia had signed a Tripartite pact, actually. As it happens, Hitler decided to ignore it and invade Yugoslavia anyway, much like he did with just about everyone else.



Don't teach me the history of my country could you please mate...
Yes, Yugoslavia had signed a Tripartite pact on 25th March 1941 and was part of it for two whole days.  The pact was effectively annulled by great popular demonstrations and a coup d'état which overthrown the government of pro-axis Regent Prince Paul.
The point is, Hitler didn't decide just to ignore the pact out of the blue (not after he made so much effort to draw Yugoslavia into it in the first place and not on the eve of "Barbarossa"). The pact was annulled by the events on 27th March and Hitler considered it as such. So he ordered the invasion and destruction of Yugoslavia.

All of this places Yugoslavia into the Allied camp since 1941.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2011)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> Yeah, how do I get hold of one of these badass t-shirts?



Wait a second......is Lanc back? NICE!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2011)

imalko said:


> Don't teach me the history of my country could you please mate...
> Yes, Yugoslavia had signed a Tripartite pact on 25th March 1941 and was part of it for two whole days.  The pact was effectively annulled by great popular demonstrations and a coup d'état which overthrown the government of pro-axis Regent Prince Paul.
> The point is, Hitler didn't decide just to ignore the pact out of the blue (not after he made so much effort to draw Yugoslavia into it in the first place and not on the eve of "Barbarossa"). The pact was annulled by the events on 27th March and Hitler considered it as such. So he ordered the invasion and destruction of Yugoslavia.
> 
> All of this places Yugoslavia into the Allied camp since 1941.


 I am thoroughly aware of all that, so likewise regarding your history lesson. I tried to represent a certain point in time where all the key nations were represented in one way or another.

The reason why I never followed through with the shirt design is because of the problems everyone had in reference to such things as "well, Italy joined the allies late war" or "Finland's 'Swastika' is offensive" or "How come Greece doesn't have an insignia?" or they didn't like Axis nations being next to certain Allied nations and so on... 

Therefore, I to hell with it and let someone else take a shot at a design


----------



## DBII (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 4 shirts and will be wearing one at Wings over Houston next month.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2011)

and we appreciate the effort GG!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe you did a great job there GG. If at some time when life slows down just a little in my neck of the woods, I would like to assist in the design. I have an artists eye and perhaps I could put forth some ideas?


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for the reminder about Wings over Houston, DB. Going to try to make it this year, but who knows.


----------



## DBII (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, I love the shirt. I almost got a babe to wear one at WOH last year. I will be there saturday with my father. I ahve been going with him since the 1970's. I hate the thought of the day when I cannot go with him. We will be there all day Saturday. Let me know it you come down. 

DBII


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, didn't know we had some really awesome member shirts! Is it possible to get a hold of one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2011)

Njaco said:


> and we appreciate the effort GG!!


Thanks!



Night Fighter Nut said:


> I believe you did a great job there GG. If at some time when life slows down just a little in my neck of the woods, I would like to assist in the design. I have an artists eye and perhaps I could put forth some ideas?


You're more than welcome to give it a whirl...there's some really good ideas in this thread! Show us your idea!


Tangopilot89 said:


> Hey, didn't know we had some really awesome member shirts! Is it possible to get a hold of one?


A short ways back in this thread, Clave made some available...you could always PM him and see what he has on hand


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2011)

DBII said:


> I have 4 shirts and will be wearing one at Wings over Houston next month.
> 
> DBII



and I thought I had alot with 3 shirts!!!


----------



## DBII (Oct 4, 2011)

I have 2 original shirts with the typo and two corrected shirts. The first two were lost in the mail and showed up about 2 weeks after the replacements arrived. 

DBII


----------



## Readie (Oct 4, 2011)

Good idea.

The choice of aircraft to symbolise our on line community may be difficult to agree on though...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2011)

Readie said:


> Good idea.
> 
> The choice of aircraft to symbolise our on line community may be difficult to agree on though...


That's an understatement...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 5, 2011)

Perhaps there could be a line of shirts with one logo for a set amount of time then change to the next logo for another set of time. Kind of continuously changing. No shirt made unless a certain number of shirts are confirmed as ordered?


----------



## destrozas (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder if you can still buy shirts because I like to be part of this community in full and that from the first day you have treated me great and I like the way they look.


----------



## Walter Betz (Dec 4, 2011)

Please include 3X size. Some of us are no longer at flying weight.


----------



## stano666 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd buy one (or 3) in green, i like the backside very much, nice job.
It reminds me of that 'uzi does it' t-shirt. They where very popular around 1990, i asume most of you are familiar whit it. If someone has allready mentioned said t-shirt i'm sorry, i haven't read 24 pages of this thread.
Greetings stano666


----------



## mjb11800 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hows about some nose art? Yea I know this needs work, but y'know.. just for an idea.


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 8, 2012)

What I would really like is for somebody to say " Here's the shirt and the price, pick a size. " Just show me a shirt I can buy.


----------



## Stand am (Aug 5, 2014)

Put me in for 1-2. That's badass! 

Stan


----------



## puckett (Sep 28, 2014)

I am for the t-shirts.. r puckett


----------

